# WITF - Harrisburg, PA - Reception terrible



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

For the past month (off and on), the D* feed of WITF (HD) has been very bad at times. Lots of video and audio cutouts, pixelation, jumpy video, etc. The other local (Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA) HD lils that D* carries are perfectly fine and the WITF OTA feed is clean, too. I am watching right now and only the D* HD feed has these problems. 

How do we report this ongoing issue to D*?? This same problem existed a few years ago but was fixed. Now it's back. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> For the past month (off and on), the D* feed of WITF (HD) has been very bad at times. Lots of video and audio cutouts, pixelation, jumpy video, etc. The other local (Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA) HD lils that D* carries are perfectly fine and the WITF OTA feed is clean, too. I am watching right now and only the D* HD feed has these problems.
> 
> How do we report this ongoing issue to D*?? This same problem existed a few years ago but was fixed. Now it's back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


This is not a OTA problem it belongs in a Directv forum.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I see the correct forum was found, I will close this thread.


----------

